# 2001 Sentra SE 2.0 not running properly. no codes



## FyreDaug (Jan 22, 2009)

When you start it it will rev to 3000-3500 and chase up and down for a few seconds then over the next ten seconds it drops to zero and stalls.

The throttle is unresponsive, if anything it leans it out and it dies quicker. and if you play with the throttle too much you can hear it go really lean and it will even backfire through the intake. there is no way you can keep it running for more than ten seconds.

I noticed one wire on the alternator was cracked and not connected anymore and also the one wire to the AC compressor was broken and not touching either. no battery light, no SES. but I dont think those two are causing this.

There is a little black valve or something underneith the throttle body I thought was something to do with idle control. it gets warm to the touch after attempting a few starts, and even after the car dies it clicks and makes some sounds.

though disconnecting the o2 and both tps plugs and the car will start and rev really high (and probably stay running, it shoots over 4000, but I never gave it the chance to hold I always shut it down). I bought the car like this for relatively cheap thinking it has to be a glitchy sensor or something, but the guy I bought it from had someone tell him it was a fuel problem, but I dont think so.

im not sure where to start, something tells me maf or tps, but I cant isolate the problem. disconnecting the valve thing didnt make much of a difference from what I remember with playing around with it earlier today


----------



## FyreDaug (Jan 22, 2009)

first video was not touching anything, second one I play with the throttle by hand a little and you can hear it lean out.









please help, paypal donations available


----------

